# Genie Go Questions



## mreaves53 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have just recently installed a Genie Go. I have several questions that I hope people on this forum that are smarter than I can help me with.

I have Windstream as my ISP. I had to disconnec the power to my Genie Go and when I did, my DSL modem did not assign the Genie Go the static IP I had programmed into the modem. Any ideas why not?

Since that happened I had to change the port forwarding on the modem. My laptop works with OOH, but my Galaxy S III does not. Is there any way I can sync my Galaxy S III remotely.

Does the Genie Go have a GUI that is accessible to the end user?

Is there any way to remotely restart the Genie Go?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have just recently installed a Genie Go. I have several questions that I hope people on this forum that are smarter than I can help me with.

I have Windstream as my ISP. I had to disconnec the power to my Genie Go and when I did, my DSL modem did not assign the Genie Go the static IP I had programmed into the modem. Any ideas why not?

Since that happened I had to change the port forwarding on the modem. My laptop works with OOH, but my Galaxy S III does not. Is there any way I can sync my Galaxy S III remotely.

Does the Genie Go have a GUI that is accessible to the end user?

Is there any way to remotely restart the Genie Go?

Thanks in advance.
OOH in not yet supported on Android. There is no "settings" GUI on the GenieGo. No way to restart the GenieGo from afar, short of calling "significant other" over the phone to do a reset. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Double-check the MAC address of the GenieGo is what you assigned to the reservation in the modem / router. Some routers allow setting a reservation outside of the DHCP range, some don't. Once it's reserved, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DSL modems do not assign IP addresses. If you have a somewhat sophisticated router or DSL gateway (combination modem and router), you may be able to set up a DHCP reservation based on the GenieGo's MAC address. Many modern routers will remember MAC addresses and assign the same IP address to a device each time it makes a request in essence creating their own address reservation system.

Obviously, the long term secret to success lies in not carelessly chopping the power to the GenieGo.

Helpful tips:
Don't used switched outlet strips with sophisticated electronic devices.
Don't leave any free outlets; they tend to attract vacuum cleaners and carpet shampooers.
Don't put sophisticated electronics on circuits that also serve appliances.
Monster branded equipment has work-alikes that will be significantly cheaper and every bit as effective.


----------



## mreaves53 (Oct 25, 2008)

Does OOH work on iPhones?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

mreaves53 said:


> Does OOH work on iPhones?


Yes;

Not on Android though yet ...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mreaves53 said:


> Does OOH work on iPhones?


Of course. Apple devices always seems to get more love from DirecTV than Android!


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

Android is so fragmented it takes a lot more effort to build the apps than the one build to reach a larger potential iOS audience.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Android is so fragmented it takes a lot more effort to build the apps than the one build to reach a larger potential iOS audience.
Exactly!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

